# NAFTA Cup?



## espola (Apr 10, 2017)

http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2017/04/10/17/52/20170410-news-us-soccer-canada-mexico-submit-unified-bid-host-2026-fifa-world-cup

I had to look to make sure it wasn't posted April 1.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 13, 2017)

Nothing wrong with a unified bid.  Canada and Mexico are two of our 3 biggest trading partners.  Their success is in our national interests.  And Mexico can sure pack a soccer game.  I think it is about time that we realize that North America isn't an island.


----------



## outside! (Apr 14, 2017)

I like the idea, but it does raise some questions.

1. Which team gets the automatic entry?
2. Where will the final be?
3. Will home country teams (USA, Mexico and Canada) get to play in their own country for group play? It would make sense for ticket sales. What if they end up in the same group?
4. Will the games in Canada be played on grass or turf? This question is a bit of a joke, but there is not a good answer to this for Canada. I am sure they will play on grass, which just goes to show that Canada Soccer does not value women as much as men, but then again, what national soccer association does? Yeah, I am still pissed.
5. Exactly how will the FIFA bribes work? Will Canada and Mexico pay 10% each into the bribe pool?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 14, 2017)

outside! said:


> I like the idea, but it does raise some questions.
> 
> 1. Which team gets the automatic entry?
> 2. Where will the final be?
> ...


@outside!  This is a funny post!!  You are usually so serious!  I like this side of you.


----------



## outside! (Apr 14, 2017)

Impotent? I meant impudent. I'm a smart ass.
                                              -Sam Malone


----------



## CaliKlines (Apr 14, 2017)

outside! said:


> I like the idea, but it does raise some questions.
> 
> 1. Which team gets the automatic entry?
> 2. Where will the final be?
> ...


1. All 3.
2. USA (probably Silverlakes) I think I read somewhere that 80% of the matches will be played in the USA, while 10% would be in Mexico and 10% in Canada. All QTR's, semis, and final to be played in the USA.
3. I hope so. That makes the most sense.
4. Grass, it's men.
5. That is a good one. Sad, but funny.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2017)

outside! said:


> I like the idea, but it does raise some questions.
> 
> 1. Which team gets the automatic entry?
> 2. Where will the final be?
> ...


I think all three will get auto entry, but perhaps at the cost of 1 or 2 CONCACAF spots.

Final will be in Rose Bowl unless some other venue muscles them out of it.

I can see a Mexico-centered group, with most games in Mexico or near the border, a Canada-centered group with most games in Canada or near the border.  That will be the first 48-team tournament (16 groups of 3),so there will lots of ways to divvy it up.  Knockout round scheduling will be interesting I can't see Mexico or Canada settling for no games.


----------

